# Just an Observation but is the HR24-500 now the Red Headed Step Child for D*??



## Mrmiami (Oct 3, 2006)

Once upon a time this HR24-500 seemed to be all the rage around here and the much sought after but seldom delivered unit by D* were in short supply. Now it seems you can't even give them away cause the customers don't want them now, they prefer the HR24-200 or 700 and seem to be causing a different type of "RAGE" now with all their problems (myself included 2-units). We are very rarely mentioned in for the updates being delivered and occasionally cancelled right out. I believe that these units are exhibiting more than their fair share of problems and for one reason or another even after the rare update the same problems still exist (ie..caller id randomly working or not at all (my case), pixalation, loss of picture/sound or both, not passing 5.1DD sound to receivers, etc........ Not a 1 single recording of mine has ever been 100% glitch or error free and my Fios network has never been slower which contradicts all the infomation that was given as part of the benefit of going to DECA and goes against almost every benefit being reported as a reason to change. My Network is now an utter logjam. I understand these units still access the internet the same way but it seems that once I switch to DECA the amount of time and service these units are performing over internet has increased ten fold. I guess what I'm getting at is that my whole system worked better and faster (computers included) with my HR20-700's and hooked up using my lil ol' Ethernet/CAT5 wires so my questions are, were we all fed a whole lot of hay about this DECA changeover and ...is D* trying to inconspiculously, however obviously, ignore the problems with the HR24-500 and hope it and the receivers just go away or are the problems just that hard to pin down but being worked on? Even if we can only hammer out one at a time, how bout we get the Caller ID randomness squared away? That bar shouldn't be set too high.


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

Dumb question - but how do you tell the difference between the -200, -500 and -700. I got D* 3 months ago along with 3 HR24s. They have been working OK. But I have had more than a few recordings with pixalations during clear nights. Only for a few seconds here and there, but still...


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I have 3 HR24-500's all connected to my home network and internet via DECA and don't have any problems with mine. I've never used the caller-id feature, but it sounds like you're having issues that aren't the norm.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Other than caller ID, the HR24-500 on our system has expiernced none of what you describe. Recordings play great, 5.1 is fine (except known drops issue on all Hx2x), and my network is still 30/2 all the time with DECA.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

If you want to give some away, I could use three. 

My one HR24-500 works fine. I no longer have a home phone (cell and Magic Jack only) so I don't use the caller ID.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

There is no HR24-700, only -100 (Technicolor), -200 (Samsung) and -500 (Humax).

I don't have any caller ID issues with my HR24-500, but have had issues with recording OTA programming via a AM21 and with Media Share (audio sync, dropouts, pictures not displaying). Otherwise it has been working fine.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

If you could see my PM box and ebay messages inbox you would see that I could very easily give away a HR24-500 to several takers. :lol:


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Only prob I have for my 500 is the AM21 recording bug. The RGB video output was a pain for some tv's.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Phil T said:


> If you want to give some away, I could use three.


Put me on that same list please. 

I know someone who has 3 and he loves his.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

patg25 said:


> Dumb question - but how do you tell the difference between the -200, -500 and -700. I got D* 3 months ago along with 3 HR24s. They have been working OK. But I have had more than a few recordings with pixalations during clear nights. Only for a few seconds here and there, but still...


Press and hold the info button, the screen will change to the info screen and there will be a spot that says HR24/---


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

scottandregan said:


> Press and hold the info button, the screen will change to the info screen and there will be a spot that says HR24/---


 Isn't there a sticker on the inside of the door that covers the access card. I don't have an HR24 but all other HR's and H's had that.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Isn't there a sticker on the inside of the door that covers the access card. I don't have an HR24 but all other HR's and H's had that.


I think they just put the RID number on the sticker now. My old 20-700s have both the RID and model number.

My 24-500 is the wackiest HR I've ever had, but I think I've got the problems solved. I hope I do, I think I do, but I think it will take some time before I trust it. My 24-200 is very sensitive too. If you have an external drive, don't use the Menu Restart option. Unplug both to reboot. That was the cause of the 24-500 going berserk (third time) after the last NR. A proper reboot straightened it right out. My 24-200 was also affected adversely by the NR and I had to reboot that setup to get it working correctly. Both have WD EVDS HDDs in TT docking stations.

The tech who did the DECA install and brought me the 24-500 told me that the 24s were much more sensitive to various things than my fleet of 20-700s and, boy, was he right!

Rich


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

HR24-500 with AM 21 wooking with no problems. Strange how some work and others don't. I had 2 HR20-700's and never had a problem with those. Lucky I guess.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> HR24-500 with AM 21 wooking with no problems. Strange how some work and others don't. I had 2 HR20-700's and never had a problem with those. Lucky I guess.


Lack of quality control is probably the cause of all these complaints. Business as usual.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mrmiami said:


> <snip> pixalation, loss of picture/sound or both, not passing 5.1DD sound to receivers, etc........ Not a 1 single recording of mine has ever been 100% glitch or error free <snip>.


I find this interesting. I have had no recording any issues that I can remember so I just watched a couple of half hour programs from my HR24-500 and didn't find any glitches.

After reading your post it seems you are having some abnormal issues. I, like others in this thread, don't have any of the issues you've listed with your HR24-500 (I don't have an AM21).

It seems some troubleshooting is in order here. Can you give us some info on your setup and we'll see if we can't find out what's going on. IMO, you shouldn't be having those issues.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Lack of quality control is probably the cause of all these complaints. Business as usual.
> 
> Rich


How can you possibly have troubleshot down to "quality control" as the cause of these issues? 

Mike


----------



## lman12 (May 23, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> HR24-500 with AM 21 wooking with no problems. Strange how some work and others don't. I had 2 HR20-700's and never had a problem with those. Lucky I guess.


Exact same thing with my setup.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

finaldiet said:


> HR24-500 with AM 21 wooking with no problems. Strange how some work and others don't. I had 2 HR20-700's and never had a problem with those. Lucky I guess.


I've been just as lucky I guess. My DVR's have always worked just fine. My HR20-700 had the same issues everyone else had back in the beginning but since then I don't lose recordings, I have clean audio/video, my A/V receiver has no problems with DD5.1, and my network is fine (HR20-700, HR21-100, HR23-700, HR24-500, H24-100)...although, I don't have phone lines connected so I can't comment on CID. :grin:

It could be just plain luck...or it could be that my equipment operates the way it's supposed to. 

Mike


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

My HR's have generally all worked well, but the AM21 bug is real for some of the 500's. Not sure what causes it, but I know two facts:

1) The HR22 with the AM21, in the same setup (before the 24 arrived) recorded OTA for months without issue

2) My TiVo HD is currently recording about 25 hours a week of OTA, without issue. So, it's pretty easy for me to see what the culprit is.

I've also not had DD 5.1 issues. My HR's ran thru the Denon 1909 for a long time, now it runs into the DVDO unit, which passes HDMI audio to the Denon.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

For the folks that say their HR24-500's work just fine, could you please try:

- Use MediaShare and play some MP3's, do they play fine or does the audio skip?
- For AM21 users set up two concurrent ATSC recordings for a few days and see if both recordings play fine or if one of them will get a keep or delete as soon as you try to play it. 

If those two functions work 100% for other HR24-500 users I'm really curious what's different for your environment then mine which would cause these problems.

For my three HR24-500's all three will fail those two functions, the MediaShare is a 100% failure, the AM21 failure rate is probably about 50%. Last night I had Leno and Letterman set up with concurrent recordings, Leno was OK, Letterman has a keep or delete as soon as I tried to play it. I also have a H21-200, HR22-100 and HR23-700, all three play MP3's just fine and the HR23-700 which has an AM21 hasn't messed up an ASM21/ATSC recording. 

Besides those two issues I have additional issues with the HR24-500's when playing videos either via a PC or Playon and 3D issues, again these only occur with the HR24-500's, not with the other three models I have.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> I've been just as lucky I guess. My DVR's have always worked just fine...


Your HR24-500 does not "work just fine," no HR24-500 does. Media Share has been broken on each and every one for months over the course of multiple NRs and CEs.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

zkc16 said:


> Your HR24-500 does not "work just fine," no HR24-500 does. Media Share has been broken on each and every one for months over the course of multiple NRs and CEs.


I don't use media share so yes, it works just fine. 

Yes, for some this is an issue but it has nothing to do with why some people have no problems with audio/video recorded from the satellite. 

Mike


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ill chime in. My -500 has broken media share also. I have an AM21 and external drive on it. No phone line. Other than media share, its rock solid for me, and is my primary DVR on a Deca network. Hope those with problems get them resolved.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> I don't use media share so yes, it works just fine.
> 
> Mike


This is like someone saying that since they don't use their DVR to actually record programs, the fact that the DVR's capability to do so is nonexistent doesn't matter. Regardless of whether or not you use a particular feature, your DVR is broken---as are all HR24-500s.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Davenlr said:


> Ill chime in. My -500 has broken media share also. I have an AM21 and external drive on it. No phone line. Other than media share, its rock solid for me, and is my primary DVR on a Deca network. Hope those with problems get them resolved.


How often do you do concurrent ATSC recordings via the AM21?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I doubt I have any concurrent ones, since I have a dedicated two tuner OTA DVR. If that's the major problem, Ill schedule another one along side the daily series link I have now and try that.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

zkc16 said:


> This is like someone saying that since they don't use their DVR to actually record programs, the fact that the DVR's capability to do so is nonexistent doesn't matter. Regardless of whether or not you use a particular feature, your DVR is broken---as are all HR24-500s.


Yes, but I'm also saying that while some people have this problem it has nothing to do with the audio/video issues that the OP is talking about. Those issues don't happen to most people so that's a fixable problem.

To be more clear, there are issues that exist and media share is one of them. That has been a problem since day one and continues to confound users. However, the OP is having issues with the basic function of a DVR and in that context my HR24-500 operates just fine and there's something abnormal about how the OPs HR24 is operating. 

Mike


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

rich584 said:


> . A proper reboot straightened it right out. My 24-200 was also affected adversely by the NR and I had to reboot that setup to get it working correctly.
> Rich


What's a "proper" reboot? I haven't rebooted (either powered down or restarted) my HR24-500 since I got them. I think I had one software update come across so the DVR would have rebooted then.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> How can you possibly have troubleshot down to "quality control" as the cause of these issues?
> 
> Mike


I wasn't talking about mine. It was a generalization. I've had a lot of quality control training and I don't see it in anything D* does.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I wasn't talking about mine. It was a generalization. I've had a lot of quality control training and I don't see it in anything D* does.


Thery are manufactured by a 3rd party - so that is where quality control begins and is centered. DirecTV doesn't make the hardware.

But providing feedback with issues to them on any specific model is helpful.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

patg25 said:


> What's a "proper" reboot? I haven't rebooted (either powered down or restarted) my HR24-500 since I got them. I think I had one software update come across so the DVR would have rebooted then.


You shouldn't have any problems if you don't have an external drive. With an external drive you have to unplug the HR, turn off the power switch on the external device or pull the plug. After letting them sit for at least 30 seconds, power up the external device, wait a bit and then plug in the HR.

I don't usually have to do this with my 20-700s or my 21-700, but the 24s seem to be a bit more sensitive than the older models and seem to need to be properly rebooted (if you have an external device) after an incident such as the NR. Or a power loss.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> I wasn't talking about mine. It was a generalization. I've had a lot of quality control training and I don't see it in anything D* does.


If that were the case wouldn't we see wide spread problems...across the board...with every subscribers receivers?

In the Navy I was a QA inspector, and I'm currently an Engineering Process SQA auditor. I can tell you that if DirecTV had a wide spread QA problem we would see it majority of setups. I know six friends/family members with DirecTV, and while they have basic setups (one or two receivers and no networking) they have zero problems in everyday use. With the exception of Media Share I have virtually zero problems. That doesn't scream QA problems to me. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thery are manufactured by a 3rd party - so that is where quality control begins and is centered. DirecTV doesn't make the hardware.


I'm aware of who makes them, what I'm not aware of is any oversight by D* regarding quality control. That's what I meant. Take their "refurbishing" contractor. Have you ever seen any indication of oversight by D*? Without oversight, contractors of any ilk tend to do things the way they want to, not according to the specifications set forth by the company that hires the contractor to do their work.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> If that were the case wouldn't we see wide spread problems...across the board...with every subscribers receivers?
> 
> In the Navy I was a QA inspector, and I'm currently an Engineering Process SQA auditor. I can tell you that if DirecTV had a wide spread QA problem we would see it majority of setups. I know six friends/family members with DirecTV, and while they have basic setups (one or two receivers and no networking) they have zero problems in everyday use. With the exception of Media Share I have virtually zero problems. That doesn't scream QA problems to me. :shrug:
> 
> Mike


What do you do, just read all these posts where folks state that they are having problems and ignore them? If someone you know has a bad heart, what do you do, say "Mine works, so should yours"?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> What do you do, just read all these posts where folks state that they are having problems and ignore them? If someone you know has a bad heart, what do you do, say "Mine works, so should yours"?


What I'm saying is that....

First, if the majority of subs had problems like you see here then people like me with almost no issues would be the minority. Does it make any sense that the vast majority of DirecTV's installations/equipment could possibly suck that bad?

Second, when I posted in this thread that I don't have the same issues as the OP, my point as I've already explained, is that the OPs audio/video issues are abnormal and it's possible we may be able to help troubleshoot the problem...that's all, nothing more about it.

Third (or second and a half ), yes "mine works, so should yours"; let's see if we can help fix it, and *not* "mine works, so should yours" so quit complaining. 

Mike


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Lack of quality control is probably the cause of all these complaints. Business as usual.
> 
> Rich


These days the customer is the QC inspector


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

TBoneit said:


> These days the customer is the QC inspector


There's definitely some truth to that. 

Of course, if a company is smart they'll listen to those customers and I believe that's something DirecTV does better than most other companies.

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> There's definitely some truth to that.
> 
> Of course, if a company is smart they'll listen to those customers and I believe that's something DirecTV does better than most other companies.
> 
> Mike


As verified by the BBB.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> As verified by the BBB.


 I said they do it "better than most other companies" no need to read much more into it than what it says...I'm just sayin' :grin:

BTW, show me another service provider that has a testing program open to the general public and we'll talk. 

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I said they do it "better than most other companies" no need to read much more into it than what it says...I'm just sayin' :grin:
> 
> BTW, show me another service provider that has a testing program open to the general public and we'll talk.
> 
> Mike


No, I'm done. Don't like arguing with people who are never wrong.

Haven't done this in a long time...Bye.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I'm aware of who makes them, what I'm not aware of is any oversight by D* regarding quality control. That's what I meant. Take their "refurbishing" contractor. Have you ever seen any indication of oversight by D*? Without oversight, contractors of any ilk tend to do things the way they want to, not according to the specifications set forth by the company that hires the contractor to do their work.
> 
> Rich


I'm still waiting for the flood of pictures of all these horrible refurb boxes in that thread started a few weeks back. Haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RobertE said:


> I'm still waiting for the flood of pictures of all these horrible refurb boxes in that thread started a few weeks back. Haven't seen any yet.


My main problem with replacements is that they don't work. Not the condition of them. I have a room in my house that I keep the HRs that make noises but are still usable.

A couple years ago, I did receive several 20-100s with the front panel loosely attached. Aside from that, I don't recall getting any that were seriously damaged other than minor cosmetic dings and scratches. I would think that people would take care of them. I did buy a 20-700 on eBay or CL that had a torn up HDMI port. The problem was in the box, the outside looked OK. Aside from that...

Rich


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I have 3 hr24-500 that have worked perfectly; and I could not be happier with them. I do not use media share.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

bww said:


> I have 3 hr24-500 that have worked perfectly; and I could not be happier with them.


They may have done everything you have asked of them, but they do not work perfectly.



bww said:


> I do not use media share.


Exactly, neither does anyone else with an HR24-500.


----------



## jep8821 (Jun 24, 2007)

My caller ID only works for 2-3 days and then stops until I reboot the unit. My HR20-700 had no problems with that same phone cable/port displaying caller id. I have tried some of the CE builds and it still has the same issue. I don't have an AM21 so I can't comment on that. 

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

zkc16 said:


> Exactly, neither does anyone else with an HR24-500.


I _did_ use Media Share with my HR24-500 for several months, with some issues which have existed since they first were introduced. However, instead of fixing the relatively minor annoyances, recent firmware versions have made Media Share unusable. Fortunately, my H24-100 and HR21-700 do not share any of these issues.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> I _did_ use Media Share with my HR24-500 for several months...


As _did_ I (which is why I intentionally used the present tense "does"). Unfortunately, we are all now feeling the same pain with what appears to be little immediate relief in sight.


----------



## ncsercs (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm suprised nobody has mentioned the HDMI issues.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ncsercs said:


> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the HDMI issues.....


Not everyone is seeing those...

Going back to the OP batter's box for a minute....

The -500 model indeed seems to have more hiccups than its HR24-100 and HR24-200 brethren - although not everyone is having the same experiences. There is no doubt that a few things still need to be corrected.

In reality, it reminds me of the days (a few years back) when I had the good fortune (and in part bad fortune) to test the HR21's when they came out. My first test unit was an HR21-700, which worked well but croaked early in the test process. It was replaced by an HR21-200, which has worked now for years without issue.

Similar things occurred in one series with the -100 models...getting them a rumored bad rap. I have 2 -100 devices, and both are as solid as anything I have here.

While the base specifications and operational requirements of each series device (HR21, HR22, HR23, HR24...) are alike despite manufacturer model number differences (-100, -200, -300)...they are almost identical. However, the HR24-500 is a bit of an anomaly, in that it has a different processor than its brothers.

Knowing someone who has 3 HR24-500's (not me)...I have seen the hiccups first hand, and am confident they'll lick those last few irritants that some see.


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

RAD said:


> For the folks that say their HR24-500's work just fine, could you please try:
> 
> - Use MediaShare and play some MP3's, do they play fine or does the audio skip?
> .


Just tried it. It skips horribly. I never use MediaShare as I use my AVRs UPnP capabilities to stream music (which works glitch free). You're right, MediaShare is broken on my HR24-500.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

anleva said:


> Just tried it. It skips horribly. I never use MediaShare as I use my AVRs UPnP capabilities to stream music (which works glitch free). You're right, MediaShare is broken on my HR24-500.


I gave up on Media Share a while ago. It's always been quirky and, in my experience, has never worked correctly.

I don't even have a media server running on my laptop anymore. Maybe I'll start testing it again and see what's up. :shrug:

I just wish they would either fix it or forget about it.

Mike


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> I gave up on Media Share a while ago. It's always been quirky and, in my experience, has never worked correctly.
> 
> I don't even have a media server running on my laptop anymore. Maybe I'll start testing it again and see what's up. :shrug:
> 
> ...


I used to use it when you could run Media Share while also watching a program. It was very cool to be able to have a sporting event on screen and music on in the background. Then DirecTV decided that having a ridiculous floating logo on screen when music was playing, instead of actual video, was better. Go figure. Never used it since.


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

MicroBeta said:


> Of course, if a company is smart they'll listen to those customers and I believe that's something DirecTV does better than most other companies.





rich584 said:


> As verified by the BBB.


At first glance, I took the BBB comment as agreement - until I recalled that BBB gives D* low ratings. So it's sarcasm. 

Seriously, though, you can't assert D* listens to customers unless they provide feedback to them; they may be listening, but who can tell?

D* may talk to you, if you're some kind of insider, but they don't talk at all to the majority of us. (Exception: the occasional knowledgeable CSR.)


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> You shouldn't have any problems if you don't have an external drive. With an external drive you have to unplug the HR, turn off the power switch on the external device or pull the plug. After letting them sit for at least 30 seconds, power up the external device, wait a bit and then plug in the HR.
> 
> I don't usually have to do this with my 20-700s or my 21-700, but the 24s seem to be a bit more sensitive than the older models and seem to need to be properly rebooted (if you have an external device) after an incident such as the NR. Or a power loss.
> 
> Rich


 Maybe that's an issue with your Thermaltake BlacX esata box? Have you tried one of your MX1's on the HR24?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> At first glance, I took the BBB comment as agreement - until I recalled that BBB gives D* low ratings. So it's sarcasm.


Didn't mean it as sarcasm, just a fact. And I know D* is upset by the rating.



> Seriously, though, you can't assert D* listens to customers unless they provide feedback to them; they may be listening, but who can tell?


They do monitor this forum and they do make decisions based on what they read. And the Moderators do have an "in" with them.

Rich


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not defending them, and all 4 providers I had were lacking, but I'll say over all, I really prefer Directv's service as a whole.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Syzygy said:


> At first glance, I took the BBB comment as agreement - until I recalled that BBB gives D* low ratings. So it's sarcasm.
> 
> Seriously, though, you can't assert D* listens to customers unless they provide feedback to them; they may be listening, but who can tell?
> 
> D* may talk to you, if you're some kind of insider, but they don't talk at all to the majority of us. (Exception: the occasional knowledgeable CSR.)


It's very easy to tell they're listening. My example was the testing program (CE program) and DirecTV has without a doubt been listening to feedback supplied by the participants.

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Maybe that's an issue with your Thermaltake BlacX esata box? Have you tried one of your MX1's on the HR24?


No. Haven't tried the MX-1s, but I do have a TT on a 20-700 and the 20-700 has no problems if I reboot it with the TT on it. Not sure if that's conclusive evidence, I have no problems with rebooting on other 20-700s with externals on them. Since I had the problems with the 24-500 I have done the proper reboot and that seems to have cleared up the problems. The last NR caused my 24-200 to do the same thing the 24-500 was doing and a proper reboot fixed that immediately.

Not a big deal now that I know what the causes of my problems were.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

elwaylite said:


> I'm not defending them, and all 4 providers I had were lacking, but I'll say over all, I really prefer Directv's service as a whole.


Agreed. Cablevisions a joke compared to D*, Dish is not much better and far too expensive and they wouldn't allow me to have the same type of setup that I have now. FIOS and U-Verse (or whatever you call it) seem riddled with problems and D* has treated me very well for the eight years I've been with them.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Agreed. Cablevisions a joke compared to D*, Dish is not much better and far too expensive and they wouldn't allow me to have the same type of setup that I have now. FIOS and U-Verse (or whatever you call it) seem riddled with problems and D* has treated me very well for the eight years I've been with them.
> 
> Rich


My other problem with Uverse is they won't let me have anywhere near the setup I have now. They'll let me have one DVR and that's it. Any other TV's get a standalone receiver. They limit me to ≈65 hours of HD, or about 550 hours less than I have now with no possibility of expansion. :nono:

More to the topic, I hope we hear from the OP to see if we can help figure out his video/audio issues.

Mike


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Didn't mean it as sarcasm, just a fact. And I know D* is upset by the rating.
> 
> ...


If they were that upset, then they'd pay the BBB _extortion_ fee to be "in the club."


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> If they were that upset, then they'd pay the BBB _extortion_ fee to be "in the club."


My homeowners insurance is rated "A" and is not "in the club". The BBB seems like it tries to be fair.

Rich


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

Back to topic which was a question about the HR24-500 becoming a red headed step child.

Not sure about the DirecTV attitude, but have to wonder why no release notes, no issues thread and no discussion thread for 0x412 which was released to HR24-500's 4 days ago.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Barry in Conyers said:


> Back to topic which was a question about the HR24-500 becoming a red headed step child.
> 
> Not sure about the DirecTV attitude, but have to wonder why no release notes, no issues thread and no discussion thread for 0x412 which was released to HR24-500's 4 days ago.
> 
> Am I missing something?


No, and you're correct, it is odd.

Rich


----------



## Syzygy (Dec 5, 2005)

Barry in Conyers said:


> ... have to wonder why no release notes, no issues thread and no discussion thread for 0x412 which was released to HR24-500's 4 days ago.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Verrry interesting. I have an HR24-100 (China) and it's at version 0x413. There *are *threads for that: Hx24-100/200 0x0413: Issues Only and HR24/H24 0x0413 - Discussion.


----------



## Kodok (Feb 10, 2008)

I wonder if Media Share problems with HR24-500 is caused by the DECA cloud ? Anyone with different HR24s maybe can vouch on this one ? I used to have 3 HR21-200s that I replaced with HR24-500s and notice the issue when playing an MP3s through Media Share. In the process I also replaced my 6x16 switch and wired ethernet for each HR21-200s with SWM16 and DECA. So not sure if the problem is caused by the HR24s or the DECA cloud.

Since MediaShare is not a priority for me (I have PS3 to do the job), I'm just curious if the problem only exists with HR24-500.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Kodok said:


> I wonder if Media Share problems with HR24-500 is caused by the DECA cloud ?


Highly doubt that it's DECA since non HR24-500's on the same DECA cloud work without any problem.


----------



## Barry in Conyers (Jan 14, 2008)

And still no release notes, no issues thread and no discussion thread for 0x412 / HR24-500.

As Alice said, "Curiouser and curiouser".


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

Kodok said:


> I wonder if Media Share problems with HR24-500 is caused by the DECA cloud ?


My HR24-500 is connected to my network via Ethernet, not DECA. My problems with Media Share are as everyone else's with the HR24-500, so, no, it's not DECA causing the issue.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MediaShare needs to be dumped, IMO. There are much better and affordable media streaming devices than a HR2x.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> MediaShare needs to be dumped, IMO. There are much better and affordable media streaming devices than a HR2x.


But one advantage that the HR2X/H21->24 have is that you already have it, no need to go purchase something else.


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> MediaShare needs to be dumped, IMO. There are much better and affordable media streaming devices than a HR2x.


There is no incremental cost to the consumer to use Media Share via their already-owned/-leased HR2x.

Additionally, as a Promoter Member of the DLNA Alliance, DirecTV has an obligation to either refine Media Share in an effort to achieve a higher level of DLNA compliance or to replace it with another application that does. It appears that lately, they have been heading in the opposite direction.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

RAD said:


> But one advantage that the HR2X/H21->24 have is that you already have it, no need to go purchase something else.


Unless you actually want to watch something...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> But one advantage that the HR2X/H21->24 have is that you already have it, no need to go purchase something else.





zkc16 said:


> There is no incremental cost to the consumer to use Media Share via their already-owned/-leased HR2x.
> 
> Additionally, as a Promoter Member of the DLNA Alliance, DirecTV has an obligation to either refine Media Share in an effort to achieve a higher level of DLNA compliance or to replace it with another application that does. It appears that lately, they have been heading in the opposite direction.


It would be great to have, but it seems like they don't care. Before, for video you could only play low quality avi or very poor mpeg4 files. Plus, you'd need a 3rd party server program. Yet, for $169.98 you can get a LG BluRay player that has Netflix, Pandora, mlb.tv, Napster, & Vudu...It also streams damn near any video file, including 1080p rips, with ease. MediaShare will never do that.


----------



## grate88 (Sep 14, 2006)

My hr24-500 is giving me an error when I run the system test telling me I need to have my dish re-aligned.

The hr21-700 on the same dish gives no such error.

I have no searching for sat issues on either set-up.

Is anyone else getting this error w an hr24-500?
Could there be another issue that is giving this error on only one stb?


----------

